# إلى أصدقائي



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه مجموعة اعدادات خاصة جدا لتهيئة الوندوز لعمل الماك عليه بدون مشاكل ولا تهنيج ولا أي خربطه بإذن الله


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (1 أغسطس 2010)

حلوة كلمة ( ولا خربطة)


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هو ده اللي عجبك في الموضوع ياباشا


----------



## سعد المغربي (2 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه

بس اذا لازم تتبع النصائح الموجوده لازم يكون الجهاز مخصص للماك 3 بس

لكن مشكووور وانا ان شاء الله مخطط لعمل جهاز خاص بالمكينه فقط وراح اخذ النصائح بعين الاعتبار

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أغسطس 2010)

مرحب بك أخي سعد وعلى فكره افضل شيء ان تخصص جهاز للماكينه وحدها حتى تتلافى كثرة المشاكل

وفقك الله


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم اخي طارق الملف مفيد و كما تفضلت حضرتك و قلت انه إذا كان هناك كومبيوتر مخصص للماك و السي ان سي افضل و ستكون المشاكل وقتها قليلة اثناء التشغيل
تحياتي لك و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وعليك السلام يا ابا بحر نورت الموضوع


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (5 أغسطس 2010)

أنا لا أقصد إغضابك لكن أريد المزاح معك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ومن الذي قال لك أني غضبت منك يا أخي وحبيبي ابو البراء هذا الرد منى كنت امازحك أيضا

فأنت رجل خلوق ولا يزعل منك ابدا أحد يعرفك

غفر الله لك ورفع الله قدرك وزادك من علمه النافع ويسر لك وفتح لك ابواب الرزق وبارك لك في مالك وعيالك


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
غفر الله لك ورفع الله قدرك وزادك من علمه النافع ويسر لك وفتح لك ابواب الرزق وبارك لك في مالك وأهلك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الحبيب طارق
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الملف المفيد
وأود أن أذكر للإخوة القراء أنني عندمل حاولت استعمال جهاز الكمبيوتر في برامج أخرى أثناء التحكم في الراوتر حدثت مشاكل كمثيرة في الشغلة.
ولذلك فجعل الكمبيوتر مخصص لبرنامج الماك 3 هو أفضل ألف مرة.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخي اسلام اضافة جيدة شكرا لك


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

ملف جميل ومهم 
جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## يحيى يحيى (20 فبراير 2012)

كل كلمات الشكر لا تكفي لك خلقا وعملا 

غفر الله لك ورفع الله قدرك وزادك من علمه النافع ويسر لك وفتح لك ابواب الرزق وبارك لك في مالك وعيالك


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله عنك اخي طارق تحب ان تساعد كم اتمنى ان يكون فقط عشرة منك في الوطن العربي 
شكرا لك بارك الله فك زاد من قدرك وعلمك وعملك الصالح ان شاء الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكر كل من قرأ موضوعي ودعا لي بظهر الغيب واسأل الله أن يجعل له مما دعا لي نفس النصيب 

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------

